# Caption This 24 Hours of Le Mans Edition: Re-Thinking Timo & The Lions



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We get some photos via our various sources that make us scratch our heads and some that simply make us laugh aloud. This is usually followed by an attempt to caption what's going on. So why not apply to the above? I was just revisiting our photo gallery from the 1000 km of Spa earlier this season. At the time this was just an odd photo, but given this year's equally odd 24 Hours of Le Mans it takes on new meaning. So feel free to take a stab. 

And yeah, that was Timo driving the winning Audi in Le Mans.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

"Silly French, i fart in your general direction"


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Caption of what Timo is thinking: "If only they knew" .............:laugh:


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

"So that's what roasted Lion looks like" :laugh:


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

Timo: "Do you know who I am Mo-Fo?"
"We've got a special can of whoop-a$$ to open on you _cats_ at La Sarthe".


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

The driver second from the left looks like sacha baron cohen from borat

http://i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01182/arts-graphics-2007_1182780a.jpg


----------

